# Hello from Ontario.



## Canadian Guide (Apr 4, 2007)

Would like to say hello to all at AT. I am from north western Ontario and have been bowhunting for 33 years. I have been guiding for 26 years with a registered bear management area and also been guiding moose hunts in the same area. I work every day till hunting season comes then good luck finding me. Dave.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Sounds like you have a great job.
WELCOME to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Dave. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome from your southern neighbors, hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## YooperKenny (Jun 21, 2006)

*Welcome!*

Greetings from Michigan's Upper Peninsula, also. Hope you enjoy ArcheryTalk!

BTW Thanks for sending us that 10" of snow last night, eh!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## motoman (Mar 30, 2007)

welcome, in a newbie from Ontario too


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Did you know it's a tradition to invite your friends from Archerytalk to hunt with you? :wink:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

*Greetings eh?*

Hope you are wearing some thick underoo's. :BrownBear:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## medic1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Welcome to ARCHERY TALK.....:wink:


----------



## 4everbowhunt (May 3, 2007)

Canadian Guide....nice to see a fellow Canadian here...hope to see some of your bear hunting posts.I've been into archery for 48 years now,bowhunting for over 30 of those and guiding for bear, deer and waterfowl here in N.B.since 1977.
Have a good day!!!!


----------

